# Neon Tetra -Chuck Norris!



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

1 of my Neons has, indeed, done a Chuck Norris







??!!!!

No!, I dont mean he's gone to holllywood and made a load of rather shabby movies!!!!!!









What I mean is the little guy is "Missing in action!!!" - do you see what i done there? do you? do you? , do you get it?





















:sad:

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

to non-piranha discussion


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, monkeybo..... um... lastyboy, your new hobby is really getting at ya, eh?









*_Moved to Thrash Can_*


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

ummmmmmmm yah....








well on the topic of neons I used them to cycle one of my tanks a while ago and well they died as soon as the fish were introduced pretty much


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

You'll have to excuse me..........
but the nurse didnt give me my medication today, and, well, no, put the knife down Lastyboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......thats what they say to me !!!!!!!$$£"$£T£$%"!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> You'll have to excuse me..........
> but the nurse didnt give me my medication today


 I think so..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

don't worry there is three more parts to m.i.a.....


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Oh sh*t!!!
Is there????


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol - you mentalist!


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

We're all mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Especially me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

